# red devil vs piranha



## kevinm (Jun 2, 2006)

I want to get a red devil...............I want a fish more aggressive then my piranhas.....I interested in buying a RED DEVIL.........I want to know if a red devil is more aggressivel....If it can fight...Better then my piranhas'........I want some bad ass fish


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

Get a black piranha that is a finger chaser!
Bri


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jesus Man!! do you really need to douple post this topic? For the love of god do some research on all of these fish. Theres tons of info on this site alone.


----------



## kevinm (Jun 2, 2006)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Jesus Man!! do you really need to douple post this topic? For the love of god do some research on all of these fish. Theres tons of info on this site alone.


............LOOK SIR RUDE GUY IF I DECIDE TO REPOST A FREAKING TOPIC ABOUT SOMETHING THAT I FREAKING READ ABOUT EARLYIER THATS MY DAM PROBLEM. SO GET YO FACT STRAIGHT MR.jUST TO LET U KNOW I HAD A REASON FOR REPOSTING IT.

P.S: I DIDNT REALLY NEED THAT RETARTED COMMENT THAT U ADDED


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Stealing the exact wording and syntax of the topic from someone else is plagiarism, I'm afraid. That is illegal and worthy of getting you kicked off the board.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

kevin marte said:


> I want to get a red devil...............I want a fish more aggressive then my piranhas.....I interested in buying a RED DEVIL.........I want to know if a red devil is more aggressivel....*If it can fight*...Better then my piranhas'........I want some bad ass fish


FIGHT? ......


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

kevin marte said:


> jUST TO LET U KNOW I HAD A REASON FOR REPOSTING IT.


So what was your reason for reposting (or, more accurately, copying someone else's post) it?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's the original thread...people should post in that one instead:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=123718


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

kevin marte said:


> Jesus Man!! do you really need to douple post this topic? For the love of god do some research on all of these fish. Theres tons of info on this site alone.


............LOOK SIR RUDE GUY IF I DECIDE TO REPOST A FREAKING TOPIC ABOUT SOMETHING THAT I FREAKING READ ABOUT EARLYIER THATS MY DAM PROBLEM. SO GET YO FACT STRAIGHT MR.jUST TO LET U KNOW I HAD A REASON FOR REPOSTING IT.

P.S: I DIDNT REALLY NEED THAT RETARTED COMMENT THAT U ADDED
[/quote]

When you get done posting the same sh*t you do everyday I'll take you to school and teach how to spell and use proper grammar









Until then....... simply post the exact same thing you do everyday and keep re-wording it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

kevin marte said:


> Jesus Man!! do you really need to douple post this topic? For the love of god do some research on all of these fish. Theres tons of info on this site alone.


............LOOK SIR RUDE GUY IF I DECIDE TO REPOST A FREAKING TOPIC ABOUT SOMETHING THAT I FREAKING READ ABOUT EARLYIER THATS MY DAM PROBLEM. SO GET YO FACT STRAIGHT MR.jUST TO LET U KNOW I HAD A REASON FOR REPOSTING IT.

P.S: I DIDNT REALLY NEED THAT RETARTED COMMENT THAT U ADDED
[/quote]

You're quite lucky I'm in a good mood today because most days I would issue you a verbose E-bitch slap.

You post the same retarded questions everyday. you don't seem to follow thru or back to any of the SPAMMING questions you flood the board with and you don't seem to want to be bothered to read the information that is already provided here on this site. On top of that it is horribly obvious you are only looking at fish as a means of inhumane entertainment. So based on all of that your approval rating is pretty low. 
That and your response stating that you will repost the same post every day or copy anothers post to make your own thread rather then just participating in the already ongoing thread shows that you seem to think you are special or in some way more important then the existing member base. 
Again thats not earning you any points.

So yes you really DID need that "retarded" comment I posted. because you are presenting yourself as a retard and I felt it important to get on your level so we could have a line of understanding.

Do yourself a favor. Stop with your "This VS That" threads. do a little reading. theres a VERY large thread dedicated to aggressive fishs as the member base's opinions are concerned. So you would be doing yourself and the rest of us a huge favor by taking the time and reading it. It has been provided to you in prior posts. If you have any questions go ahead and feel free to post them in that thread. theres really no reason to post these threads. The member base here I'm sure browses via " View New Posts" link so if you post in a thread someones bound to read it. there is no need to create multiples of the same post in different subfourms.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

continue posting in the original thread


----------

